# Horrible experience dealing with Jimmy Pattison Toyota in North van.



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

On June 11 My fiance went to the Toyota dealership in the north shore auto mall looking to by a 2006 Toyota Tacoma. She spent over 2 and half hours with a sales person at the end of the meeting she was quoted a price of $24,795 taxes included. Wow that a great deal for a truck with on 80,000 km. So on Tuesday after work my fiance and I go and pick up our new truck. Well this is where the fun starts. First off we have to wait over 30 minutes to get any help and the sales person my fiance was deal with in the first place was not answering his pages from the front desk. So the manager helps us. While dealing with the manager we find out the price we were quoted when dealing with the other sale person was wrong and we have to pay an extra $2000 in taxes. Since we left an non refundable deposit of a $1000 So we agree to the new price while filling out paper work. I ask if the truck has been in any accidents . I'm told no and they assure me they will give me the cars history from icbc. Well after that we had to wait another 45 minutes for our truck because they were putting gas in it.Well they only put $20 in. Wow .I spend close to $30,000 and they can only give me $ 20 in gas .I'm told that's company policy.. Finally the truck show up and we are give a brief demo on the features of the truck and i notice there is a lg dent by the back wheel on the driver side and i ask the sales person about the dent .I get a reply from him saying the truck comes as is and the dent is not the company responsibility. I asked him to get his manager. Well he walks a way from and starts to talk to my fiance in the who is sitting in the driver seat. he hands her the keys and say to her i bet you can;t wait to get home in your new truck you have been here a long time and then starts to walk away. BUt i cut him off and asked him if he is getting the manger. So the manager come and agrees to fix the dent free of charge. Well Thursday night i'm looking through the glove compartment and i find info about the previous owner and i also find info about a accident the truck had been in 2009 and i also a credit card slip from the previous owner. So i set up a meeting with manager for the following Monday. Well in the meeting we find out the truck had been in 2 accident totaling over $5000. So we have a decision we can get a full refund or keep the truck. Well I wanted to get our money back but we had already given our car away so we need a vehicle and we really like the truck. So we keep it and we are give $500 for our troubles and they will fix the dent free of charge so we agree to drop the truck the truck on Friday . So we drop it off Friday at 7 am and come back Saturday to pick up the truck and the dent is not fixed . We get a lame excuse that they couldn't find the keys to the truck and the manger in charge though we had forgot to drop the truck off on Friday. What a load of crap. I apologize for the long thread but it needed to be told. I'm not sure what we can do about this . I'm never going to by any thing from these guys again.


----------



## Tracers (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry to hear that dave 
my dad bought a celica from those guys in 1996, was told it had never been in an accident and he later noticed that it had a "crab walk" to it. took it in and found out it also had been in an accident over $5000. he threatened to sue and got his money back. those guys seem really sketchy over there


----------



## maya (Apr 25, 2010)

Twenty years ago I worked with a guy who was friends with one of Jim Pattison's nephews .This nephew was shopping for a new Toyota at another dealership.After looking around he found the colour he liked but he wanted a black interior .As he was leaving the lot the salesman asked him If he found the car he was looking for.He replied no and said he would check out another dealership. The salseman said ''There's no need to leave.We can swap the black interior out of another car and it will be ready in 2 days.'' So in 2 days the nephew goes back,the car is ready exactly as promised everything looks great. He goes in the office to sign the paper work and near the bottom of the bill he sees a charge of $1800. He asks the sales man what the _ _ _ _ is this? The salseman says " You wanted a black interior". So the nephew says "You never said anything about charging me! Do you know who my uncle is! So after some serious head rolling of several employees the situation was rectified. So after the way you were treated and lied to about the vehicle damage,if I were you I would have gottin all my money back.And if they don't like it I would tell them they can talk about it at 6 pm on Global News.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

We just got a vehicle from JP Chrysler, we were not happy with the extra fees. We wrote a letter of complaint to the general manager, my wife got a phone call from the finance person apologizing for not explaining the extra fees better, and giving us other lines about their extra fees being less expensive than other dealerships, and when it comes to the fee for arranging financing, she informed us that the bank charges them twice as much as what they charged us. We are going to try and verify this, if she gave us wrong info, they won't see us back to buy a new vehicle, or for any maintenance. We did buy their oil changes for life, guess we are stuck going there for oil changes for a while. I hate the process of buying a new car. I wish there was a no BS car dealer to buy from. BTW I love the Grand Caravan we purchased. I did do a car fax report on it, came up clean, next time i'll do the ICBC report on it.


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Ill never buy a car from a dealer. Especially, after the great experience I had buying my first car off CL. (first car I bought, second one I have owned)

I bought it in 2009 off CL, so the car was only about a year old at the time of purchase:

-2008 Honda Civic DX-G automatic
-only 10K on it
-no accidents
-10/10 condition

for $13K

and payed only $11K

The guy was really nice too, really easy going! He let me do a full BCAA inspection a day after i checked out the car myself. The whole process was super quick and easy, the guy was always waiting for me, never the other way around.

*CL FTW!!!!*

EDIT: there is no ''a'' in horrible:


> *Horriable *experience dealing with Jimmy Pattison Toyota in North van.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

When buying things new, or from a store front, the company is always looking for profit. Getting things from a private sale profit usually is out of the question, and so is the presure, agreements, and what not. My dad just bought a truck, we went through multiple private sales. Always go through BCAA with used cars. just solves another potential argument. And, if there is one problem, there is likely another. Do your research in other words, or know what you are buying before you agree to buying it


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I am wondering if Jimmy knows about all of the things that goes on


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

My guess would be he encourages it ..
He is not known as the most generous employer.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

davefrombc said:


> My guess would be he encourages it ..


 I dought that tho but u never know i guess


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Car Dealerships are the worst. 

I used to go to the Jeep Chrysler Dealership on Lougheed near Willingdon for vehicle maintenance when I owned a Jeep TJ. I went in one day by myself to ask about getting a part I needed for my Jeep. They told me they don't sell that particular part, that it was a custom size, that they'd have to drill out the existing pieces & put in new ones, etc. That it was going to cost me over $500. It sounded ridiculous to me.

I went back there a couple of days later with my husband to pick up something. It turns out that my husband knew the guy who had helped me. I had my husband ask him for the exact same thing & the guy said "hang on second, we've got a bunch of those in the back." My husband asked what he owed for it & the guy said "don't worry about it they only cost like $3.00." 

I was so pissed off that they tried to rip me off so badly that I never went there again.


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

well..my first car a brand new 2006 honda civic(stock..not additional features or add-ons) ...dealer said i could get the car in a few days..ended up more like 3 weeks or more..never kept me updated on situation/status of my car...called the dealer..excuses...talked to manager..some more excuses...like i said..took them more than 3 weeks to get my car in....bad experience


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

Is there an owner you can talk to? 

We bought our Matrix from Westminster Toyota and they were fantastic. They even dropped the price by $2000 on the car. We bought it just off of a lease in 2006. They also let us trade in our beaten up, barely driving car for $500 when it was worth nothing.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Dave man get your money back ASAP........
they are taking you for a ride hiding ICBC declarations is against the law.
they must declare any accident over $500.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

hi there..sorry to hear..did you sign all the finance papers already? i wouldnt take a car that had damage and two accidents . especially after they lied to you.
my bf bought a van a couple years ago..they handed him the keys..the papers werent done yet. the agreement. we drove to osooyoos..on the way back when we get to chilliwack..the transmission blew. we had it towed back to the car lot. handed them the keys..he said fine it can stay in compound while you pay your financing..we left it at that. 
then..they found out our papers werent finalized with the finance company and he got a phone call the next day..sweet as pie. heh buddy...lol. he found out it wasnt finalized.then they agreed to put in a new transmission. 
talk to the better business bureau..and theres an automotive firm that all the car lots are monitored by..automotive protection something...
we got our next vehicles at chrysler in ricmond mall. they treated us both very well .


----------



## Punkys Dad (Apr 25, 2010)

This is bringing back terrible memories of car ownership to me. I'm just happier now that I don't own a car anymore.


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

I would bring it back and get my money back if it wasn't to late, besides that really doesn't seem like that great of a deal to me (not sure the value of that car, but a 06 with 80,000km seems a little steep to me!)


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

You got my sympathy. But just know you're not the only one out there.

What's done is done. Learn from the pass and don't give them the business. I'll do you a favour also by not purchasing from them.


----------



## dean9922 (Apr 21, 2010)

that so sucks Dave....hope it all works out for you.....damn car companies...lol


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

sounds like alot for me also. my jeep chariot was one year old..only 23,000 k and i got it for 14,000. then they managed to pay off my other loan for my gm tracker which was still 12 k left on payments. they just move numbers around...either way. mine wouldve been 25..gave it to me for 14 k..took my tracker..paid off the other loan..
they got it all done in a day. i went from finance company to bank loan and way less interest so i won in that aspect. 
toyota is hurting right now..but i did hear dakotas are great trucks. my brother has one. 
if they didnt disclose the accidents..you may be able to do a re-deal or switch vehicles.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

I used to work at a car dealership as an inventory controller and I knew the actual cost on all the cars that the dealership sold including used cars. There's the ACV (Actual Cost Value) and the trade-in value that they give the customer on trade-ins. Most likely, the ACV on that truck would have been less. How much less? I don't know, maybe 4 - 8 thousand dollars. 
Irregardless, it doesn't matter which dealership you go to, they are in the business of selling cars and there simply cannot be any trust. 
Sorry to hear about your bad experience. You must make a decision.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

SophieThomas said:


> Is there an owner you can talk to?
> 
> We bought our Matrix from Westminster Toyota and they were fantastic. They even dropped the price by $2000 on the car. We bought it just off of a lease in 2006. They also let us trade in our beaten up, barely driving car for $500 when it was worth nothing.


Yes his name is Jimmy Pattison. BUt some how i don't think he really cares and it won't be easy to get a hold of him.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

bonsai dave said:


> Yes his name is Jimmy Pattison. BUt some how i don't think he really cares and it won't be easy to get a hold of him.


Things can b arrange lol


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> Dave man get your money back ASAP........
> they are taking you for a ride hiding ICBC declarations is against the law.
> they must declare any accident over $500.


 Hey Adrian. I would love to get my money back but It has been over 14 days now and i think you only have 14 days to resend on the deal. plus it's $2000 and over now before they have to declare it to you..


aprils aquarium said:


> hi there..sorry to hear..did you sign all the finance papers already? i wouldnt take a car that had damage and two accidents . especially after they lied to you.
> my bf bought a van a couple years ago..they handed him the keys..the papers werent done yet. the agreement. we drove to osooyoos..on the way back when we get to chilliwack..the transmission blew. we had it towed back to the car lot. handed them the keys..he said fine it can stay in compound while you pay your financing..we left it at that.
> then..they found out our papers werent finalized with the finance company and he got a phone call the next day..sweet as pie. heh buddy...lol. he found out it wasnt finalized.then they agreed to put in a new transmission.
> talk to the better business bureau..and theres an automotive firm that all the car lots are monitored by..automotive protection something...
> we got our next vehicles at chrysler in ricmond mall. they treated us both very well .


 I would love to take it back but I have already give away our other car and we have signed the papers. The truck didn't cost me and my fiance a lot most of it was paid by her grandmother. It was a wedding gift from her. Our wedding is this weekend and I need a vehical to go away on our honeymoon...



cpool said:


> I would bring it back and get my money back if it wasn't to late, besides that really doesn't seem like that great of a deal to me (not sure the value of that car, but a 06 with 80,000km seems a little steep to me!)


 We got a really good deal on this truck .I have look around and have not found a better price and that low in km. They had other ones there with over a 100 k plus km for the a higher price.



aprils aquarium said:


> sounds like alot for me also. my jeep chariot was one year old..only 23,000 k and i got it for 14,000. then they managed to pay off my other loan for my gm tracker which was still 12 k left on payments. they just move numbers around...either way. mine wouldve been 25..gave it to me for 14 k..took my tracker..paid off the other loan..
> they got it all done in a day. i went from finance company to bank loan and way less interest so i won in that aspect.
> toyota is hurting right now..but i did hear dakotas are great trucks. my brother has one.
> if they didnt disclose the accidents..you may be able to do a re-deal or switch vehicles.


 It may seem like we paid a lot but it's not for a toyota tacoma 2006 double cab with trd sport package. They were asking $28,950 for it . Toyota in not hurting .They were a lot of people buying cars that day we were there.


Captured Moments said:


> I used to work at a car dealership as an inventory controller and I knew the actual cost on all the cars that the dealership sold including used cars. There's the ACV (Actual Cost Value) and the trade-in value that they give the customer on trade-ins. Most likely, the ACV on that truck would have been less. How much less? I don't know, maybe 4 - 8 thousand dollars.
> Irregardless, it doesn't matter which dealership you go to, they are in the business of selling cars and there simply cannot be any trust.
> Sorry to hear about your bad experience. You must make a decision.


----------

